# New solar energy conversion process could revamp solar power production



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

New solar energy conversion process could revamp solar power production.

*Stanford engineers have figured out how to simultaneously use the light and heat of the sun to generate electricity in a way that could make solar power production more than twice as efficient as existing methods and potentially cheap enough to compete with oil.*









A small PETE device made with cesium-coated gallium nitride glows while being tested inside an ultra-high vacuum chamber. The tests proved that the process simultaneously converted light and heat energy into electrical current. Credit: Photo courtesy of Nick Melosh, Stanford University

-- Tom


----------



## foxyladi14 (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds good:up:


----------



## sxzaq1 (Aug 15, 2010)

For 8 months last year, while employed as a crane operator, I worked on an addition to an industrial plant that (for lack of a better word) "made" oxyogen, argon and nitrogen gas. They really don't "make" these gasses, they really "seperate" these gases out of thin air. No, really, their raw material is the air we breathe. 

Anyway, the plant is owned by a German Company called Linde Gas. While working there, I met a guy that claimed to know and worked along side a man who invented a process that used an electrical arc submerged in water that created and consumed hydrogen simoltaniously, thus generating enormous amounts of heat and steam. Maybe I should've written the last sentence in huge bold red letters. Perhaps one should read that sentence again. This inventor, I can't remember his name, holds a phd. in chemistry and was in Popular Mechanics Magazine in the early 1970's. His hydrogen powered Triumph car is said to be on the front cover. This inventor worked as a consultant for Linde and had to travel incognito. It was said the petroleum industry wanted to put him out of business. Mr. Phd. was (may be dead now) living near the Pebble Beach golf course. ? I guess that meant that he is/was wealthy. just sayin'


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yawn. When do we suppose the conspiracy theories will cease and practical applications will emerge?


----------



## sxzaq1 (Aug 15, 2010)

The time is now. 



http://www.infiniacorp.com/powerdish.html


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hey John.I'm not a conspiracy nut,but I am a Stanford Indians Grad.That research seems to be sound.There may be problems when it comes to mass producing and installation but,the theory does make sense.
And of course the hated Cal bears are way behind on this curve.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

sxzaq1 said:


> For 8 months last year, while employed as a crane operator, I worked on an addition to an industrial plant that (for lack of a better word) "made" oxyogen, argon and nitrogen gas. They really don't "make" these gasses, they really "seperate" these gases out of thin air. No, really, their raw material is the air we breathe.
> 
> Anyway, the plant is owned by a German Company called Linde Gas. While working there, I met a guy that claimed to know and worked along side a man who invented a process that used an electrical arc submerged in water that created and consumed hydrogen simoltaniously, thus generating enormous amounts of heat and steam. Maybe I should've written the last sentence in huge bold red letters. Perhaps one should read that sentence again. This inventor, I can't remember his name, holds a phd. in chemistry and was in Popular Mechanics Magazine in the early 1970's. His hydrogen powered Triumph car is said to be on the front cover. This inventor worked as a consultant for Linde and had to travel incognito. It was said the petroleum industry wanted to put him out of business. Mr. Phd. was (may be dead now) living near the Pebble Beach golf course. ? I guess that meant that he is/was wealthy. just sayin'


How much energy was input and how much energy was produced after the resulting steam and heat was converted to mechanical energy?


----------



## sxzaq1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry, I can't answer your questions, my attempts to follow up on this story ended in disappointment. I couldn't find any information, funny thing is, I believe it is true.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Stoner said:


> How much energy was input and how much energy was produced after the resulting steam and heat was converted to mechanical energy?


This is the key question.


----------

